# Stuart Beam



## Jasonb (Mar 30, 2008)

This Stuart beam was my second model steam engine that I made quite a while ago, dusted it off recently and gave it a run on air.







And in action on 10psi




Jason


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice running engine. I gotta ask, does the ball governor work or is it decoration? 

Nice looking engine


Eric


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 31, 2008)

It needs to be run far to fast before the balls start to through out, not helped by the spring belt slipping. I tend to control it by the amount of air comming out of the compressor. But in teory it should work as all the parts are there, its linked to a butterfly valve on the inlet.

Jason


----------

